
Show HN: Draftss – Design and Code on Monthly Subscription - JunaidBhai
http://draftss.com/
======
jatsign
Seems kind of neat, but I wonder who the target audience is?

Has to be a company that has enough ongoing design work that it justifies the
price, but not so much that they could just bring it in house. Is that a large
segment? I have no idea.

On a similar tack, I recently started using a company that has a monthly cost
($250) for 4k words worth of blog posts, which I use to write blog articles
for several side projects. I've been happy to outsource this chore, so perhaps
a market does exist for Draftss as well. Best of luck.

~~~
bschwindHN
> On a similar tack, I recently started using a company that has a monthly
> cost ($250) for 4k words worth of blog posts

What the hell? That seems outrageous for a blog. What am I missing?

~~~
tmikaeld
Outrageous!? I thought it was cheap.

Where do you find your copywriters, if that's expensive?

~~~
bschwindHN
I guess I didn't realize it was copywriting and not just "writing blog posts
for side projects".

------
PaulHoule
Another subscription service. Why?

Are you hoping that some people will forget that they signed up and then keep
paying you for years?

~~~
pembrook
The work samples on their portfolio look pretty bad but I actually think this
is a great idea.

Many businesses have ongoing design or development needs but not enough
revenue to sustain adding a full time hire. This would be perfect for them.

In fact, the retainer model has been popular with agencies for decades. It
allows the client to get work whenever needed without having to brief, scope,
contract, and bid out a new team each time. On the agency side, it allows them
the reliable revenue to retain the talented employees that the client hired
the agency for in the first place.

It's a win win.

------
jscholes
Your home page, pricing info and FAQ are littered with grammatical and word
choice errors. I understand that this is probably frustrating for you if
English is not your first or native language. But I also need to have
confidence that a design company are going to pay attention to that sort of
thing, taking steps to overcome their own language deficiencies. Can't comment
on the quality of your design work as I'm visually impaired.

------
tmikaeld
I was interested. But couldn't get their company details and no Privacy
Policy, not via their chat either.

They just repeated "Draftss" as company name, but I can't find any such
company.

~~~
JunaidBhai
We are still in process of setting up things. Would provide you with the
required details. Here is my email: jd@draftss.com

~~~
mtmail
The website exists since 9 months
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16984300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16984300)

~~~
tmikaeld
Yeah, I noticed the same, I can't trust a service that want to keep itself
secret.

------
chanthony
I think the website seems pretty good. Although, I don't find any codes in
your portfolio.

~~~
JunaidBhai
We have not uploaded the codes yet. If you would like to see some of our
projects, I shall send it to you via email.

------
ilovetux
Bad cert domain error when navigating to
[https://draftss.com](https://draftss.com).

~~~
JunaidBhai
We are still in process of setting up the SSL certificate. Meanwhile, try
using [http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com)

------
bschwindHN
Your site constantly "jumps" up and down on mobile safari due to the animated
text typing and deleting. Not very good for reading.

~~~
JunaidBhai
Thanks for sharing. I shall have it fixed.

------
dennisy
I nearly signed up until I saw the portfolio page :(

~~~
JunaidBhai
I'm not sure what you've been looking for, but would definitely help you
resolve over the email. Connect with me on jd@draftss.com

Also, we have a 100% money back guarantee if you do not like the designs we
create for you.

------
the_other_guy
how many times should you put your project as a SHOW HN post?

~~~
JunaidBhai
We are launching all our products under the Draftss brand.

